# Nissan Leaf Wins Car of the Year Award in Europe



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The Nissan Leaf has just received the Car of the Year award in Europe and is the first electric car to have ever been given the prestigious title. This award will certainly help build anticipation for the World Car of the Year awards, held each year at the New York Auto Show.

Up until now the car's main rival, the Chevy Volt, has been cleaning up in the North American awards categories, recently taking Motor Trend and Automobile Magazine‘s Car of the Year title as well as the Green Car Journal's Green Car of the Year award. The Volt is also in the running for the North American Car of the Year, which will be announced at the Detroit Auto Show in January.

The Leaf's win was not without controversy, however, with several European journalists sitting on the jury placing the car last. The runner up for the European Car of the Year title was the Alfa Romeo Giulietta followed by the Vauxhall/Opel Meriva.

The European Car of the Year title is decided on by 59 jury members in 23 countries.

More: *Nissan Leaf Wins Car of the Year Award in Europe* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## Erwine (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi,
If chevy volt, opel meriva are competing with nissan leaf then where is their award? The looser always has many questions at the winner. An old this it is


----------



## twilight_heaven (Dec 10, 2010)

Nissan Leaf is best. Now they have become no one world wildly.


----------

